# Big trend here



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

The last eight new construction jobs we have done.kitchen, baths,laundry rooms, bars,libraries all customers have wanted at least one of these open legged vanities. What are your opinions and are You seeing them Where You are


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MastersHand said:


> The last eight new construction jobs we have done.kitchen, baths,laundry rooms, bars,libraries all customers have wanted at least one of these open legged vanities. What are your opinions and are You seeing them Where You are



I haven't built any, but have seen them. I don't particularly like the way they look. They look incomplete, like drawers are missing, or somebody left some panels in the shop. They just look unfinished and the open shelf would be just a place for gathering clutter.












 









.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I've seen a few, but no one standing on the end :laughing:

I showed this picture to my wife and she replied "This must be designed by a man. Who's going to clean under the shelf?"


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Longknife said:


> I've seen a few, but no one standing on the end :laughing:
> 
> I showed this picture to my wife and she replied "This must be designed by a man. Who's going to clean under the shelf?"


Standing on the end?!? Can't you see it's mounted to the ceiling?!? :yes:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I've seen quite a few of these, I built one for a customer's house a while back, it was for the boys bathroom on the second floor. It had the long Shaws country kitchen sink instead of a double vanity. Between my vanity, the sink, the granite top and the fixtures, this customer graciously laid out close to 6k for a kids bathroom. God Bless America!...:laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, I've seen many. All the kitchen and bath places are stocking them. I don't particularly like the look. It's like the exposed chrome plumbing in showers. What's old, is now new.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

There are a lot of them around here. I've seen many furniture conversions. I like the look, but being old I have no desire to keep the dust from under the unit.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

I saw a few of them about 6 years ago on jobs I did but then they seemed to die off. Course haven't done many kitchens/baths this last couple of years, I'm focusing on my screen door manufacturing and my window cleaning business.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Trick photography*

How do you keep the drawers from falling out with the cabinet screwed to the ceiling like that?

:laughing:Bret


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> How do you keep the drawers from falling out with the cabinet screwed to the ceiling like that?
> 
> :laughing:Bret


I Did This one on the moon. The pic is from Droid can't edit on road Sorry


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

I've done them quite a bit, but usually in a more modern or "pottery barn" style. I really like them personally. Just a little different than a regular vanity. Here is a terrible picture of one...


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

they have been popular for yrs. i like to make them out of old/antique sideboards, but i remove the back legs and mount to the wall.

longknife that was funny, sounds like mine


----------



## mars (Aug 24, 2010)

I have not seen many and do not like the looks of them.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Modifying old washstands has been around for years.In the right bathroom,they're alright.As someone mentioned above,who wants to clean under it?It still blows me away at how far some folks take bathrooms......McMansion'ly speaking.And again,who wants to keep a 600 sq ft bathrm clean?BW


----------

